# An Welchem Tag seit ihr auf der Gamescom?



## kaisims (14. August 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich habe mal eine kleine Umfrage gestartet, an welchem Tag ihr zur Gamescom geht. Ich zum Beispiel gehe am Mittwoch den ganzen Tag und am Donnerstag.
Bin mal gespannt auf eure Antworten 

MFG,
kaisims

PS: Bitte keine Diskussion starten, das die Gamescom z.B. schlechter wird, und man deshalb nicht hingeht, eine kurze Begründung reicht.


----------



## Leopardgecko (20. August 2013)

[x] _Gar nicht

_Für einen horrenden Eintrittspreis in irgendwelchen Warteschlangen zu stehen, ist wahrlich nicht mein Ding.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. August 2013)

[x] Gar nicht 

Ich wohne zwar nur 30km weit weg, aber U16 lohnt sich das nicht.


----------



## MyArt (20. August 2013)

[x] Gar nicht 

-Die wahre Games Convention gehörte nach Leipzig...
-Ich fahr doch nicht 500km um in Schlangen zu warten...


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. August 2013)

[x] Gar nicht

War vor 2 Jahren da, furchtbare Organisation und ewiges Warten. 
Da verbringe ich mein Wochenende doch lieber mit Freunden in Mendig beim Airfield Festival


----------



## XT1024 (20. August 2013)

[x] Gar nicht 
Einmal und nie wieder.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2013)

[x] Alle Tage - Dauerkarte


Also von Mittwoch bis Sonntag. Morgen gehts los. Die Gamescom gönne ich mir seiddem die in Köln ist. Sind ja nur 10 Minuten  von mir. 


Zeus


----------



## bingo88 (20. August 2013)

[x] Mittwoch (morgens/vormittags, wenn es noch einigermaßen erträglich ist). Mich interessiert aber eh eher die Business Area. Diese horrenden Warteschlangen hatte ich mir letztes Jahr angetan, da habe ich keinen Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2013)

Wenn du am Mittwoch um 13:00Uhr gehst, musst jedefalls auch da durch. Wird wie immer voll sein. Die haben viel zu viele Wild Cards verteilt!


----------



## bingo88 (21. August 2013)

Ja, um 13:00 wurde es dann auch voll und ich hab mich wieder verdrückt ^^ Konnte man genau sehen: vor 13:00 ganz entspannt, nach 13:00 war es schon schwierig den Ausgang zu erreichen bei den Menschenmassen. Mittwochs ist FACHbesuchertag, 14 jährige Teenager (zumindest sahen sie so alt aus) sehe ich nicht als Fachbesucher.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2013)

Ne, Eingang Süd war nicht so voll. War in Ordnung.


----------



## Low (21. August 2013)

Gar nicht
Spielemessen sind nicht mein Ding.


----------



## beren2707 (21. August 2013)

[X] Gar nicht!

Habe die GamesCom 2010 genossen und werde mir die nächsten Jahre keine weitere mehr antun; war zwar ganz spaßig, aber auch bisweilen furchtbar nervig und anstrengend. Die Kosten für eine Hin- und Rückreise sind mir einfach zu hoch angesichts der gebotenen Möglichkeiten und außerdem bin ich aus persönlichen Gründen Kulturreisen innerhalb Deutschlands weitaus mehr zugeneigt als einer Messe wie dieser. Allerdings könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, wieder nach Köln zu fahren, jedoch eher einer Stadtbesichtigung zuliebe.

P.S. Es sollte *seid* (Plural von *sein*) heißen, nicht *seit*.


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Gar nicht. Weil es viel zu voll wird. 

Da die GamesCom ja auch entschieden hat Mittwoch für Wildcard Besitzer zu öffnen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. August 2013)

[Gar nicht]

Die 350km ist es mir dann doch nicht wert


----------



## RAMTrinity (21. August 2013)

Samstag


----------



## Malkav85 (21. August 2013)

[X] Gar nicht (kurze Begründung bitte)Da ich arbeiten muss und kein Geld habe


----------



## RAMTrinity (21. August 2013)

Naja fahre auch 250 aber mit Kollegen und da lohnt sich das auch nicht aber man hat Spass und Teilt sich die Kosten!!


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2013)

RAMTrinity schrieb:


> Samstag


 
Wird der vollste Tag sein. LOL


----------



## RAMTrinity (21. August 2013)

Ja heul  aber ging nicht anders weil ich kein frei bekommen habe


----------



## nulchking (21. August 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ne, Eingang Süd war nicht so voll. War in Ordnung.


 
Ich war beim Eingang direkt am Bahnhof (Messe/Deutz) und um 12.30 halt dann in der Wartehalle, bestimmt eine Viertelstunde auf Einlass gewartet und mir da schon gedacht, okay super ist doch genauso voll wie sonst auch immer. Als ich dann in den Hallen war und ich um 20 nach Eins die Warteschlangen bei Bethesda, BF4 oder The Divison gesehen habe, bin ich schnurstracks wieder rausgegangen.
War die größte Verarsche die ich je erlebt habe und für mich nun auch der Grund nie wieder die Gamescom zu besuchen.
Ich habe 25€ bezahlt für 6 Stunden, es war keine Wildcard, es war eine stink normale Nachmittagskarte. Habe mir dann einen schönen Tag zuhause gemacht.
Immerhin habe ich 3 gratis Red Bull abgestaubt so worth it


----------



## Ion (21. August 2013)

Gar nicht
Ich möchte mir das Gedrängel und stundenlange anstehen ersparen. Da warte ich lieber zuhause in Ruhe und ohne Stress


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. August 2013)

[X] Dauerkarte 
Wenn mir die Schlangen zu lange sind: Es gibt ja auch noch anderes Rahmenprogramm, was immer einen Besuch wert ist. Von der Speaker's Corner bis zu den ganzen e-Sports Events.
Wer nur zum anzocken von neuen Spielen hingeht ist selber Schuld!


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2013)

Ja die Events sind die besten.


----------



## kaisims (22. August 2013)

Also ich war ja nun gestern und heute da. Gestern war es ab 13 Uhr schon richtig voll, aber heute... nur noch Menschenmassen. Man konnte sich noch nicht mal durch eine Halle bewegen, ohne zu drängeln und zerquetschst zu werden. Zum Glück habe ich mir die meisten Sachen schon angeguckt und für die "großen" Sachen (BF4, Titanfall) hatte ich einen Fastpass. Lustig zu sehen, wenn man an den Leuten vorbeigeht, die zum Teil schon 6 Stunden warten. Bei Battlefield 4 musste man zum Teil 10 Stunden warten. O.o
Aber ich habe mich heute mehr in Halle 10 aufgehalten. Da konnte man die ganzen alten Spiele spielen (z.B. Pong, Mario, Donkey Kong, usw). Ich fand das sehr amüsant und interessant. Außerdem konnte man gratis Dr. Pepper, Rockstar und selbst beschriftete Coke-Dosen abstauben 
Also ich werde auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder hingehen, da mir die Messe immer sehr viel Spaß macht und ich auch am Fachbesucher-Tag hin kann. Dann ist es auch erträglich.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. August 2013)

Ja heute war Halle 9 wirklich nicht mehr normal. Zu viele leute. Gestern war es viel besser. Aber immerhin habe ich noch 3 Tage vor mir. 


Zeus


----------

